# Rumble in Rahway Results



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Al Laquinta (Thaisport-157lbs) vs. Greg LaChaga (NY SanDa-153lbs)
Laquinta via unanimous decision.

Gary Mangarella (Jersey Shore BJJ-189lbs) vs. Brett Linebarger (Core Martial Arts/Goss & Goss Boxing-186lbs)
Linebarger via rear choke at 1:34 of R3.

J.A. Dudley (Team Endgame-265lbs) vs. Shane Dever (Combined Martial Arts-246lbs)
Dudley via guillotine at 2:35 of R1.

Rich Dunn (Aikido of New York-190lbs) vs. Brandon Piper (Atlantic City MMA-185lbs)
Piper via armbar at 1:55 of R2.

Jackson Galka (Daddis Fight Camp-160lbs) vs. John Benson Salgado (NY SanDa-166lbs)
Salgado via unanimous decision.

Bryan Vetell (Team Renzo-291lbs) vs. Simon Manning (Ariel's Combat Academy-243lbs)
Vetell via keylock at 0:34 of R1 - business as usual for Vetell.

Matt Paeth (Mountain Storm-233lbs) vs. Aaron Salisbury (Morris Martial Arts-204lbs)
Salisbury via rear choke at 1:33 of R1.

Fran Evans (R&B Boxing/Maxercise-140lbs) vs. Greg Galperine (Modern Martial Arts-139lbs)
Galperine via armbar at 1:19 of R1.

Heath Macaluso (Aikido of New York-190lbs) vs. Frank Caratenuto (Vadha Kempo-191lbs)
Caratenuto via armbar at 2:29 of R1.

Ryan Broderick (Pitts Penn-150lbs) vs. David Theis (Daddis Fight Camp-145lbs)
Broderick via KO at 1:23 of R1 - a great knockout!

Michael Groves (Gracie Philadelphia-168lbs) vs. Michael Wright (Spartan Althima-183lbs)
Wright via split decision.

Rene Dreifuss (Marcio Santos BJJ-158lbs) vs. Anthony Morrison (Joe Diamond's MMA-154lbs)
Morrison via KO at 0:35 of R1 - an impressive win.

Mike Tenny (Pitts Penn-251lbs) vs. Phil Rossamondo (Vadha Kempo-255lbs)
Rossamondo via rear choke at 1:24 of R1.

Phil Ferraro (Eclectic Martial Arts-153lbs) vs. Tim Troxell (IM Sports-150lbs)
Ferraro via armbar at 2:18 of R1.


----------

